# Is it alright to wet down pellets?



## Mikoli (Nov 17, 2007)

Is it alright to add a bit of water to my rabbit's pellets? Today while I was preparing his dinner I accidentally spilt some water into my rabbit's pellets, but when I left to get him some dry pellets he began eating them, and he rarely ever eats pellets. Basically, he seems to like them better damp than dry. They weren't so wet that they were liquid, they were just a bit softer than usual.

So, would it be alright to wet them down? Or would it cause blockages or whatever?

Rachel.


----------



## MsBinky (Nov 17, 2007)

It's not a big thing if you spill the water. However, I would be concerned about the teeth not grinding down (though I know the pellet isn't the main thing that grinds them). I just think that it's better to let him have them dry as it will make his jaw and teeth work more. I hope I am making sense


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 17, 2007)

I would worry about mold...


----------



## monklover (Nov 17, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> I would worry about mold...


I think that what Rachel is saying is that right before she feeds Ollie, she just wets them down. Could this still cause mold if it is just right before he eats them?


----------



## Mikoli (Nov 17, 2007)

Yes, I would give him the dampened pellets just before he eats them, not wet them down, let's say, a week before and then feed it to him. So I wouldn't be too concerned about mold.

As for the teeth grinding down thing, I don't think it would be too much of a problem with Ollie. As I mentioned before, he doesn't actually eat his pellets very much. I still give it to him, but usually he only eats a mouthful or so. But, after they were damp, he ate it all for once.

I think what I'm going to do is give him damp pellets once every two, three days, the rest is dry, so that he gets a mix.

Thanks for your help,
Rachel.


----------



## monklover (Nov 17, 2007)

That sounds like a good idea. As long as he has hay to munch on I think his teeth will be just fine.


----------



## Haley (Nov 17, 2007)

Yeah you can wet them down a little before you feed them- just be sure to throw out the old pellets if there are any uneaten.

As for his teeth, does he eat a good amount of hay? If so he should be fine.

Max was only pellet slurry (very very watered down pellets) for almost a year with his teeth problems.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 18, 2007)

I think it sounds fine, but I think you should check his teeth to make sure there isn't a problem why he likes the better with water.


----------

